

New phone includes web, email, translator, coffee maker, and harmonica - TechStuff
http://www.pomegranatephone.com
It's bold, it's funny, it's not real, but I want one anyway.
======
ianbishop
It should probably be noted that this is not a real phone but rather some sort
of abstract promotion for Nova Scotia, Canada.

~~~
zaatar
More info:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomegranate_(phone)>
<http://www.pomegranatephone.com/novascotia.html>

------
adambard
Nova Scotia: Where you can purchase coffee makers, razors and harmonicas.

I guess you'd be proud of those things if you were next to New Brunswick too.

------
Ye-Ha
LOL - it's a cute commercial - probably meant to become viral.

~~~
cubicle67
It did, sort of, about a year ago

~~~
TechStuff
Yes, it's an old link. I didn't see it then. Mea culpa!

------
raheemm
I like the harmonica feature! LOL!

------
clistctrl
I was really excited for the coffee maker before I thought more about it. If
i'm in a place where there is clean drinking water, chances are there's
already a coffee maker there. None the less I would buy this phone if it was
in the market, and I would pay great sums of money for it.

